
Second LiveStock: Virtual Free Range (2012) - vector_spaces
http://www.secondlivestock.com/public/vfr.php
======
vector_spaces
> Second Livestock is a conceptual art project that sees battery hens strapped
> over exercise balls and fitted with virtual reality goggles intended to
> convince these captive animals that they're out in the barnyard having the
> time of their lives. > ... > This "Cockulus Rift" idea is the work of Austin
> Stewart, an artist, microcontroller programmer and circuit designer. Stewart
> is also responsible for the "Grass Mask" as shown below – a WW1-style gas
> mask with wheatgrass growing out the bottom so you can breathe in freshly
> produced oxygen. We'll pop him on our "inventors to watch" list.

[https://newatlas.com/second-livestock-virtual-reality-for-
ch...](https://newatlas.com/second-livestock-virtual-reality-for-
chickens/32280/)

